

Could I destroy the entire Roman Empire with a modern U.S. Marine MEU? - te_platt
http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/k067x/could_i_destroy_the_entire_roman_empire_during/c2giwm4

======
jdelsman
This is utterly amazing. I have never been so excited for reddit posts...

